# Hoyt Oasis transformation



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

That's very nicely done.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Doesn't heating the metal for that long then air cooling weaken it, like with a knife blade? Or does it matter with that riser material?
Just curious. I know on my knife blades, if they are tempered I have to heat them and cool them to work on them. Then re-temper them when I am finished working on them. The bow looks great too.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Gapmaster said:


> Doesn't heating the metal for that long then air cooling weaken it, like with a knife blade? Or does it matter with that riser material?
> Just curious. I know on my knife blades, if they are tempered I have to heat them and cool them to work on them. Then re-temper them when I am finished working on them. The bow looks great too.


I'm not a metallurgist, so I don't know the exact answer. However, I've had risers powdercoated before and they heat the riser to 300*-400*. I never had an issue with the powdercoated risers before. I heated my riser to 170*, so I'm hoping it will be fine. Good question!


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you making new string and cable sets for all these assemblies you've been doing? If so how are you figuring your lengths?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a variety of old strings, varying in length between 59"-63.5" in 1/2" increments. I also have buss cables and yokes in various lengths. I swap them out until I get the right feel and ata, then I'll have strings made.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Good video, thanks to Pat for the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JvwjUKBl0o


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Good video, thanks to Pat for the video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JvwjUKBl0o


Thanks Ren. I had the idea, but have never done one. That visual explanation and walk through is very helpful.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

BC,

Nice job there. Looks really good. I have several I need to get brave enough to try that on.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bow turned out nice. Well done.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome job of reviving the old ol' girl. The Command Cams look good on the bow.
I never liked that color anodizing when it came out in 1997. Splash anodizing I think they called it. You should have seen the yellow color Hoyt had back then. I called piss green color. From a distance it looked like it.
Too bad they never kept the earlier colors like the Sahara, Tahiti, and others. They were the better colors. But never know what they will come out next.
Good Luck. Let us know how it shoots.
Myya


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Very nice.

I have an old Jennings from around the early 80s that I hope to restore. With a liitle luck, perhaps it will turn out as nice.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kimd words, and the link to Pat's video!


----------



## DTM (Dec 11, 2011)

Very cool!

I have a Superstar Carbon Plus I have been looking to refinish and will look into the Alumahyde when I get ready. I actually have it painted with Rustoleum Peal Coat right now so I could hunt with it.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

DTM said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I have a Superstar Carbon Plus I have been looking to refinish and will look into the Alumahyde when I get ready. I actually have it painted with Rustoleum Peal Coat right now so I could hunt with it.


What color is your Superstar? I had a couple of them a few years ago.


----------



## DTM (Dec 11, 2011)

It is the teal, black and purple camo riser and silver limbs! It has had the Energy wheels changed out for Accuwheels.

Love the bow, just hate the color!!!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

If anyone is interested in picking this bow up, let me know. It's an extra.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Gapmaster said:


> Doesn't heating the metal for that long then air cooling weaken it, like with a knife blade? Or does it matter with that riser material?
> Just curious. I know on my knife blades, if they are tempered I have to heat them and cool them to work on them. Then re-temper them when I am finished working on them. The bow looks great too.


Temperatures for heat treating aluminum are 600'F and above. Curing a paint job in the oven @ less than 200' for a couple hrs will have no effect on the physical properties of the riser. I would not risk toasting limbs though...

Excellent work, beautiful results. The Protec is gonna get the same treatment when I get it back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

b-a-maniak said:


> Temperatures for heat treating aluminum are 600'F and above. Curing a paint job in the oven @ less than 200' for a couple hrs will have no effect on the physical properties of the riser. I would not risk toasting limbs though...
> 
> Excellent work, beautiful results. The Protec is gonna get the same treatment when I get it back. Thanks for sharing.


This is funny. I was going to say the exact same thing, including the protec remark as I have a protec with xt4000 limbs that needs a new paintjob and this looks perfect. Great job


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I decided to keep the Oasis. I spent some time with the Oasis this week. I installed the Command Cams (Size2), and found that an old set of strings that got the right ata, bh and draw length & weight. I ordered a set of strings for it, and put a 1/8" spacer under the base of the fixed cable guard to give me a little more room between the cables and arrow at full draw. I also installed an original medium plastic grip that my Dad had in a box. 

The bow feels a little quicker than the provantage, probably because the brace height is about 1.5" shorter. They both sport command cams, carbon plus limbs and the same ata.

I wonder if the Oasis can take repeated shots with a Carbon 1 .410 arrow since it has carbon plus limbs and the machined riser? If not, the Aspen can.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha I kind of liked the barfilicious 90's anodized pattern. Oh well, it looks really nice in plain black too.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

b0w_bender said:


> Ha I kind of liked the barfilicious 90's anodized pattern. Oh well, it looks really nice in plain black too.


Haha. That is what I was thinking! Besides, that barfilicious 90's pattern is basically the pattern of my Prostar Legacy, and I always thought it looked sharp. But with that said, the bow looks great now as well. Good job!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Enjoy Gary!!!!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I will !!!!!!


biblethumpncop said:


> Enjoy Gary!!!!


----------

